# www.60XCustomStrings.com is now up and running



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Check out our website and let me know what you think. www.60XCustomStrings.com Things are going great and we look forward to a bigger and better 2011. Thanks to all the AT'ers who have supported us and helped us grow to where we are.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Looking good Brad. Good luck in 2011.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

looks good, have heard lots of great things about you on here. Hope everything runs smooth for you.


----------



## The Deer Slayer (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks good so far and good luck for this year, I'm glad to be a part it.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## rhodeislandhntr (Jul 3, 2006)

website looks awesome, i will be ordering a set next week for a friends bow and was wondering if you want clear serving do you select white then halo in the drop down menus? thanks


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Yes you are correct. The white halo is what you want to pick for clear.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

site looks great Brad


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

TTT We're running a 10% off sale on website orders for a short time.


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I made some changes to the blue on the home page so it should be easier to view now.


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Website is almost there. Still tweaking here and there. Thanks for all the feedback thus far


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

10% off sale ends today. Need to get your orders in before the webmaster pulls the discount banner.


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

better hurry up people. great deal on some great strings


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## squish2519 (Dec 14, 2006)

Bump for ya Brad!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Good Job!!! I'm gonna link the page from my webpage!!!!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

What is your webpage? I'll see if my webmaster can do the same for you.


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

TTT for the morning


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

check us out www.60xcustomstrings.com


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

We seem to be experiencing some problems with our contact form. We're working to see what the issue is.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

check us out


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

check us out


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Happy Thanksgiving from all of us at 60X Custom Strings


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DannyRO (Apr 17, 2009)

bump for a good man


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

ttt for the best strings in the business...


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Keep an eye on our website for updates and great deals on new products coming this month.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

New products coming soon from norway, limbsaver, ripcord, trophy taker, Xtreme stabilzers, harvest time arrows, bcy, brownell and more.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Astro flight and trophy have now been added to the website.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------

